# Tamron announces the development of the new 70-300mm F4.5-6.3 Di III RXD for E-mount



## dilbert (Aug 4, 2020)

This makes Tamron the first 3rd party manufacturer to announce a full-frame lens of a very popular telephoto zoom lens.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 4, 2020)

My understanding of Tamron model number is that a Di III is a crop lens, made for a "small" mount (a Di III lens for Canon is an EF-M lens). Di (with no roman numeral) is full frame, Di II is crop, but for the EF mount.


----------



## dilbert (Aug 5, 2020)

SteveC said:


> My understanding of Tamron model number is that a Di III is a crop lens, made for a "small" mount (a Di III lens for Canon is an EF-M lens). Di (with no roman numeral) is full frame, Di II is crop, but for the EF mount.



From the presser:


August 3, 2020, Commack, NY – Tamron announces the development of a new telephoto zoom lens for Sony E-mount full-frame mirrorless cameras, the 70-300mm F/4.5-6.3 Di III RXD (Model A047). The lens is planned to launch in Fall 2020.

While Tamron has manufactured many popular telephoto zoom lenses that extend to 300mm for DSLR cameras, the new 70-300mm F4.5-6.3 is the first model designed for full-frame mirrorless cameras. Developed with the concept of bringing the joy of easy telephoto shooting to photographers everywhere, it’s the world’s smallest and lightest 70-300mm zoom lens at 5.8 in., 19.2 oz. and maximum diameter of 77mm, and delivers exceptional image quality.

Its Moisture-Resistant Construction provides greater protection when shooting outdoors and the lens shares the 67mm filter diameter common to all members of Tamron’s lens series for full-frame mirrorless cameras. The lens also takes full advantage of in-camera features, including Sony’s Fast Hybrid AF and Eye AF that support a fantastic shooting experience. The 70-300mm F4.5-6.3 is a highly practical lens that makes the excitement of telephoto shooting easier than ever before across a diverse range of shooting styles including landscapes, sports and other athletic events, wildlife, portraits, and more.

*Main features*


The world’s smallest and lightest size brings you the joy of easy telephoto shooting.
Superb optical performance with high image quality and aberration correction.
AF drive system powered by Tamron’s RXD stepping motor unit provides high-speed, high-precision and quiet operation.
Moisture-Resistant Construction contributes to a comfortable, user-friendly photographic experience.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 5, 2020)

Well, that's just weird then.

Perhaps their custom is different for Sony, or perhaps they use III for mirrorless, and I was wrong to figure III would be for EF-M only. (The one Canon-compatible lens numbered III is for the EF-M [the 18-200mm].) If that's the case, and they ever start producing RF lenses, I wonder what they'll do to distinguish them from EF-M lenses.


----------

